# Raggi: scoppia il caso della polizza a vita da 30mila euro



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2017)

La *Procura di Roma* ha scoperto, durante le indagini sulle nomine della sindaca capitolina *Virginia Raggi*, che quest'ultima è beneficiaria di una polizza sulla vita di *Salvatore Romeo* da *30.000 euro*. Fino a gennaio 2016, a dover incassare la somma in caso di morte di Romeo, era un'altra persona; dopodichè il dipendente comunale ha scelto come beneficiaria proprio Virginia Raggi che sarebbe stata qualche mese dopo eletta come sindaco di Roma, nominando Romeo capo della segreteria del campidoglio. Romeo si è poi dimesso da capo della segreteria del primo cittadino nel mese di dicembre.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Vergognoso!!!
Questo è un conflitto d'interessi bello e buono, degno delle peggiori porcate del PD. La Raggi si deve dimettere SUBITO!!!


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2017)

Scandalosi questi qui.

Alla fine, si sono rivelati molto peggio degli altri.


----------



## juventino (2 Febbraio 2017)

Sarebbe davvero interessante indagare sul modo in cui la Raggi ha vinto le primarie sul blog di Grillo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe davvero interessante indagare sul modo in cui la Raggi ha vinto le primarie sul blog di Grillo.


Ho appena letto che fu decisivo Frongia che dimessosi dalle primarie fece convergere i suoi voti alla Raggi. Io comunque avrei votato De Vito alle primarie. 

Ma parliamoci chiaro, a Roma TUTTA la classe politica è corrotta e il 5stelle capitolino non fa eccezione, anche perchè la Raggi ha la stessa personalità di Inzaghi quando era allenatore del Milan e per città come Roma serve uno con gli attributi che non si faccia ricattare dai Marra, Romeo e gentaglia simile.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Febbraio 2017)

Male, malissimo. 
Via dal Movimento, per cortesia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2017)

ma informatevi bene va ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2017)

Direi che i bonus e le seconde posssibilità cominciano ad esaurirsi...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma informatevi bene va ...


Io mi sono informato sul Fatto e L'Espresso, dopo aver sentito la notizia in tv. Se sono fonti secondo te inaffidabili illuminaci


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono informato sul Fatto e L'Espresso, dopo aver sentito la notizia in tv. Se sono fonti secondo te inaffidabili illuminaci



Aspetta la risposta della Raggi va ..


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetta la risposta della Raggi va ..


L'aspetterò volentieri...

se rassegnerà le dimissioni


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma informatevi bene va ...



Dove? Su Tze Tze o sul blogghe?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2017)

Povero De Vito. I danni del politicamente corretto si vedono anche in questo, nessuno considera molto questo lato, ma il candidato donna faceva più presa sulle masse. La prima donna sindaco di Roma ecc... Il candidato migliore fatto da parte per questo ragionamento in sostanza.

Ora si pagheranno conseguenze durissime per sta scelta


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Povero De Vito. I danni del politicamente corretto si vedono anche in questo, nessuno considera molto questo lato, ma il candidato donna faceva più presa sulle masse. La prima donna sindaco di Roma ecc... Il candidato migliore fatto da parte per questo ragionamento in sostanza.
> 
> Ora si pagheranno conseguenze durissime per sta scelta


Concordo su De Vito, secondo me è uno dei pochi, forse l'unico "pulito" lì dentro. Basti vedere che tutti quelli nel 5stelle romano coinvolti in tutti questi casini, Raggi compresa, hanno fatto di tutto per farlo fuori preparando un dossier dove lo accusavano di non aver rispettato le regole del Movimento o qualcosa del genere. 

Ma in ogni caso stiamo parlando di un amministrazione divisa con un gruppo che fa le peggiori schifezze e di cui anche la Raggi fa parte visto che sono tutti suoi amici nominati da lei ed un altro più tendente a rispettare le regole. 

In sintesi, il Movimento 5 Stelle non è pronto per governare Roma. A Torino, per fortuna, pare che le cose vadano meglio, ma c'è da dire che la Appendino farebbe la differenza in qualunque partito e soprattutto a livello locale non è il partito che amministra, ma la persona e questo bisogna sempre tenerlo in mente quando si va a votare per le comunali. 

Un esempio è la Lega Nord. Imbarazzante a livello nazionale (vediamo ora con Salvini), ma a livello locale è il miglior partito italiano, perchè in ambito comunale e regionale lì ci sono persone molto preparate. Ci sono città del nord sotto la Lega amministrate come Dio comanda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dove? Su Tze Tze o sul blogghe?



No no da lei , quei siti sono spazzatura come tutti gli altri . Il blog manco lo leggo perché lo sapete come la penso


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dove? Su Tze Tze o sul blogghe?



Pentiti giovane balilla, in ogni caso per prendere ogni decisione chiedi qua:


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no da lei , quei siti sono spazzatura come tutti gli altri . Il blog manco lo leggo perché lo sapete come la penso



Scusa Lollo, ma quindi di fronte a fatti concreti dovremmo credere alle eventuali giustificazioni (probabilmente balle) della Raggi? Ma allora co sto principio pure il nano era inatttacabile..lui c'aveva sempre la scusa pronta..

EDIT: giustificazione della Raggi: "non ne sapevo nulla"..penso basti andare a controllare se la polizza è stata controfirmata da Lei


----------



## martinmilan (3 Febbraio 2017)

Vediamo come si evolve la cosa....se è colpevole sarà commissariata.

Quello che mi preoccupa invece è che del sindaco di Milano indagato per cose ben più gravi nessuno se ne interessi più...non c è proprio voglia di cambiare registro...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa Lollo, ma quindi di fronte a fatti concreti dovremmo credere alle eventuali giustificazioni (probabilmente balle) della Raggi? *Ma allora co sto principio pure il nano era inatttacabile..lui c'aveva sempre la scusa pronta..*
> 
> EDIT: giustificazione della Raggi: "non ne sapevo nulla"..penso basti andare a controllare se la polizza è stata controfirmata da Lei


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa Lollo, ma quindi di fronte a fatti concreti dovremmo credere alle eventuali giustificazioni (probabilmente balle) della Raggi? Ma allora co sto principio pure il nano era inatttacabile..lui c'aveva sempre la scusa pronta..
> 
> EDIT: giustificazione della Raggi: "non ne sapevo nulla"..penso basti andare a controllare se la polizza è stata controfirmata da Lei



esatto , comunque cosi giusto per chiarire perchè altrimenti ci facciamo i castelli di carta ... lo sai anche te che stiamo parlando DEL NULLA vero ? nel senso.. stiamo parlando di una polizza a vita stipulata da UN PRIVATO con premio per un altro privato ( che poi è da verificare se è stata la Raggi a chiedere questa cosa e perchè ) . 

Detto questo , ripeto quello che dico da mesi ... se la magistratura avesse applicato tutta questa rigidità negli ultimi 35 anni oggi saremmo la nazione più ricca al mondo... 

Guardate onestamente sono stufo di perdere il mio tempo a giustificare cose che non esistono e tra l'altro a cui a me non viene assolutamente nulla in tasca .

Come la storia dello stadio della Roma , il comune da parere NEGATIVO preventivo che significa che io ti dico di NO finché tu non soddisfi questi miei requisiti che ti chiedo ( tra l'altro cose assolutamente LEGITTIME per una città come Roma ) . Quindi non significa che la CATTIVISSIMA RAGGI ha detto che non vuole fare lo stadio della Roma ha semplicemente detto " ok si facciamolo ma prima di dare il via libera alla costruzione devi sistemare queste 2 o 3 cose " come si fa IN OGNI OPERA PUBBLICA in tutta ITALIA . 

Ma no , su tutti i giornali c'è la faccia della Raggi con scritto " NON VUOLE FARE LO STADIO " cattivonahhhh , comblottohhh!1!1! PerZone falze . 

capisci che uno dopo un po' che cerca di far capire alle persone che li stanno prendendo in giro si stufa , se la gente è in grado di capire bene se non lo è peggio per loro. 

Se hanno voglia di cambiare si voterà il M5S e si proverà a fare un salto nel buio e provare dei ragazzi che ALMENO non sappiamo se faranno disastri e ruberanno mentre tutti gli altri ... TUTTI , abbiamo la certezza al 100% che faranno i loro schifosi interessi perchè sono li da 30 anni e hanno distrutto questo paese. 

Quindi , me ne sbatto .. fate e dite come volete , scrivete quello che volete non mi interessa più. 
Chi vuol capire capisca , chi vuole farsi abbindolare da Salvini il Bomba e tutti gli altri ladri faccia pure . 

Saluti e scusate la franchezza .

ps: [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] ho preso la tua risposta come esempio per dare la mia non è assolutamente un messaggio rivolto a te sia chiaro fratello


----------



## martinmilan (3 Febbraio 2017)

Mi spiace Lollo ma se è vera questa polizza è una cosa grave secondo me....perchè fatalità poi questo Romeo viene assunto dalla Raggi.
E'come una supermazzetta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mi spiace Lollo ma se è vera questa polizza è una cosa grave secondo me....perchè fatalità poi questo Romeo viene assunto dalla Raggi.
> E'come una supermazzetta...



Però se tra 2 giorni viene fuori come in ogni caso montato contro la Raggi che questa storia è tutta una bufala voglio i TG che lo dicano in diretta nazionale non che facciano finta come la storia del bilancio non approvato che non era vero e dello stadio di ieri.


----------



## martinmilan (3 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però se tra 2 giorni viene fuori come in ogni caso montato contro la Raggi che questa storia è tutta una bufala voglio i TG che lo dicano in diretta nazionale non che facciano finta come la storia del bilancio non approvato che non era vero e dello stadio di ieri.



Vediamo dai...
Se è tutta una bolla di sapone allora la stampa avversa avrà fatto un enorme assist alla Raggi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> esatto , comunque cosi giusto per chiarire perchè altrimenti ci facciamo i castelli di carta ... lo sai anche te che stiamo parlando DEL NULLA vero ? nel senso.. stiamo parlando di una polizza a vita stipulata da UN PRIVATO con premio per un altro privato ( che poi è da verificare se è stata la Raggi a chiedere questa cosa e perchè ) .
> 
> Detto questo , ripeto quello che dico da mesi ... se la magistratura avesse applicato tutta questa rigidità negli ultimi 35 anni oggi saremmo la nazione più ricca al mondo...
> 
> ...



Tranquillo Lollo, avevo capito che era un post rivolto ad un pubblico più ampio

In ogni caso aspettiamo, purtroppo la mia impressione eprò è che l'esperienza romana farà perdere un po' di consensi ai 5S, e unito alla legge elettorale che obbliga per governare a superare il 40% sono molto scettico che possa nascere un governo 5S


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Lollo, avevo capito che era un post rivolto ad un pubblico più ampio
> 
> In ogni caso aspettiamo, purtroppo la mia impressione eprò è che l'esperienza romana farà perdere un po' di consensi ai 5S, e unito alla legge elettorale che obbliga per governare a superare il 40% sono molto scettico che possa nascere un governo 5S


Penso che il 5stelle vincerà, ma se non raggiungerà il 40% DEVE allearsi con Lega e Fdi. Altrimenti ci lascerebbero in mano a governi tecnici e non eletti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che il 5stelle vincerà, ma se non raggiungerà il 40% DEVE allearsi con Lega e Fdi. Altrimenti ci lascerebbero in mano a governi tecnici e non eletti.



Alleanza impossibile..il M5S che va con salvini sarebbe la morte politica di tutto..

Inoltre ci sono abissi su molte posizioni


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Alleanza impossibile..il M5S che va con salvini sarebbe la morte politica di tutto..
> 
> Inoltre ci sono abissi su molte posizioni


Eh lo so, ma secondo me è meno peggio di trovarsi di fronte a governi non eletti. Già è tanto che non ti ritrovi in maggioranza Berlusconi e Renzi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque ho letto che si è fatta otto ore di interrogatorio, manco al capone n'altro po'. Le notizie poi sono uscite durante l'interrogatorio stesso. Avrei capito alla fine, ma durante?

Robe da pazzi. Questo modo di agire è comunque indecente


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Procura di Roma* ha scoperto, durante le indagini sulle nomine della sindaca capitolina *Virginia Raggi*, che quest'ultima è beneficiaria di una polizza sulla vita di *Salvatore Romeo* da *30.000 euro*. Fino a gennaio 2016, a dover incassare la somma in caso di morte di Romeo, era un'altra persona; dopodichè il dipendente comunale ha scelto come beneficiaria proprio Virginia Raggi che sarebbe stata qualche mese dopo eletta come sindaco di Roma, nominando Romeo capo della segreteria del campidoglio. Romeo si è poi dimesso da capo della segreteria del primo cittadino nel mese di dicembre.



Sinceramente non capisco dove sia il reato. Per me è spazzatura, solo per far inferocire ad minchiam ancor più la gente.


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che il 5stelle vincerà, ma se non raggiungerà il 40% DEVE allearsi con Lega e Fdi. Altrimenti ci lascerebbero in mano a governi tecnici e non eletti.



o a delle ammucchiate per spartirsi le poltrone


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Febbraio 2017)

,


----------



## juventino (3 Febbraio 2017)

A prescindere dalla Raggi, se Grillo vuole riacquistare un minimo di credibilità deve azzerare tutto il Movimento 5 Stelle romano. Almeno personalmente questa vicenda è solo la goccia che fa traboccare un vaso già stracolmo di schifezze fatte dalla Raggi e la sua giunta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> A prescindere dalla Raggi, se Grillo vuole riacquistare un minimo di credibilità deve azzerare tutto il Movimento 5 Stelle romano. Almeno personalmente questa vicenda è solo la goccia che fa traboccare un vaso già stracolmo di schifezze fatte dalla Raggi e la sua giunta.




Be, ci penserà il limite dei mandati per quello. Chi conta è già al secondo mandato e non potrà più ricandidarsi in futuro.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> A prescindere dalla Raggi, se Grillo vuole riacquistare un minimo di credibilità deve azzerare tutto il Movimento 5 Stelle romano. Almeno personalmente questa vicenda è solo la goccia che fa traboccare un vaso già stracolmo di schifezze fatte dalla Raggi e la sua giunta.


È già successo a dicembre pochi giorni dopo l'arresto di Marra, dove Grillo ha messo in giunta i suoi uomini al posto di quelli nominati dalla Raggi che si sono dimessi e che non erano ben visti da lui. Fosse stata l'Appendino li avrebbe fatto fuori tutti al primo giorno, come ha fatto a Torino dove ha perfino licenziato molti dipendenti inutili e che guadagnavano troppo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Febbraio 2017)

Alle 21.10 c'è l'intervista con Mentana, vediamo che dirà


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Alle 21.10 c'è l'intervista con Mentana, vediamo che dirà


Sta dicendo che non sapeva nulla della polizza. Ora aldilà che stia dicendo il vero o il falso, qualcuno informato in materia può dirmi se il beneficiario di una polizza può essere inconsapevole di esserlo?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta dicendo che non sapeva nulla della polizza. Ora aldilà che stia dicendo il vero o il falso, qualcuno informato in materia può dirmi se il beneficiario di una polizza può essere inconsapevole di esserlo?



Non ho visto niente, non so niente...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Febbraio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco dove sia il reato. Per me è spazzatura, solo per far inferocire ad minchiam ancor più la gente.



Forse non è illecito ma è chiaro che ci sia corruzione, sto Romeo non aveva nessun parente o amico, chi è la Raggi per trarre benefici dalla morte di questo tizio, poi nominato Capo Segreteria del Campidoglio?

Poi i grillini erano gli stessi che davano fuori di matto per un paio di mutande verdi, e Cota è stato poi assolto. Poi quando capita ai 5S? Aumm aummm !


----------



## martinmilan (4 Febbraio 2017)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2017)

Come volevasi dimostrare , POLIZZA DI INVESTIMENTO senza obbligo di firma . 

Non escludo che sia stato tutto montato ad arte per screditarla


----------



## martinmilan (4 Febbraio 2017)

Aldilà di tutto Roma è ingovernabile e destinata a marcire ...fallirà chiunque in quella città a meno che un sindaco non voglia rimetterci la vita per contrastare le mafie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Aldilà di tutto Roma è ingovernabile e destinata a marcire ...fallirà chiunque in quella città a meno che un sindaco non voglia rimetterci la vita per contrastare le mafie.



Basterebbe provare a far lavorare la Raggi in pace . Ha ricevuto più critiche e prime pagine lei che gli ultimi 2 premier italiani.

Basta vedere anche qui , leggi i primi post di questo Thread ... insulti come se fosse là boss di mafia capitale e invece non ne sapeva nulla veramente .

In italia è così , tutti che si lamentano poi qualcuno prova a fare qualcosa e lo ammazzano .


----------



## martinmilan (4 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basterebbe provare a far lavorare la Raggi in pace . Ha ricevuto più critiche e prime pagine lei che gli ultimi 2 premier italiani.
> 
> Basta vedere anche qui , leggi i primi post di questo Thread ... insulti come se fosse là boss di mafia capitale e invece non ne sapeva nulla veramente .
> 
> In italia è così , tutti che si lamentano poi qualcuno prova a fare qualcosa e lo ammazzano .


Lo so lo so...credo che il progetto a Roma si vedrà alla lunga però attualmente mi pare di capire che si è mosso poco o niente.
Alla fine ai Romani interessa quello.Ieri ho visto la Raggi con Mentana e gli hanno fatto un interrogatorio di 40 minuti.
Ecco...mi sarebbe piaciuto più che parlassero di tutti i problemi e possibili soluzioni per Roma invece che queste gossippate...invece apparte una breve spiegazione sulle buche non ha detto nulla...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri a Matrix c'è stato un servizio dove Maurizio Battista andava in giro per Roma a mostrare tutte le problematiche. C'era sporco ovunque, strade bloccate e le vecchiette sedute su delle pietre antiche dove in realtà ci dovrebbe essere un divieto. _Ma la Raggi sta lavorando..._

Poi subito dopo il conduttore Nicola Porro ha detto una cosa sacrosanta: se a uno del PD (Giachetti era presente in studio) lo avessero beccato con la polizza, il m5s avrebbe fatto un casino madornale e dopo tale affermazione ha ricevuto un liberatorio applauso.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri a Matrix c'è stato un servizio dove Maurizio Battista andava in giro per Roma a mostrare tutte le problematiche. C'era sporco ovunque, strade bloccate e le vecchiette sedute su delle pietre antiche dove in realtà ci dovrebbe essere un divieto. _Ma la Raggi sta lavorando..._
> 
> Poi subito dopo il conduttore Nicola Porro ha detto una cosa sacrosanta: se a uno del PD (Giachetti era presente in studio) lo avessero beccato con la polizza, il m5s avrebbe fatto un casino madornale e dopo tale affermazione ha ricevuto un liberatorio applauso.



Questa vicenda della polizza dopo quella di Marra ha fatto storcere il naso e non è finita qui anche per me,non riesco a credere che uno regala una polizza di 30000 euro senza dire nulla,ci deve essere qualcosa di strano sicuramente sotto.Questa sindaca sta un pò ledendo l'immagine del movimento a mio avviso.
Sbaglerò ma non mi convince e mi pare un pò furbetta.Ma il M5s la sta tenendo d'occhio.
Mi spiace solo per Roma che non riesce a rilazarsi ma sta finendo inghiottita tra le mafie del Sud...


----------



## Kaw (4 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta dicendo che non sapeva nulla della polizza. Ora aldilà che stia dicendo il vero o il falso, qualcuno informato in materia può dirmi se il beneficiario di una polizza può essere inconsapevole di esserlo?


Si è possibile, in quanto, come confermato dalla Procura stessa, questo tipo di polizze non comporta la firma del beneficiario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Si è possibile, in quanto, come confermato dalla Procura stessa, questo tipo di polizze non comporta la firma del beneficiario.



INFORMARSI PRIMA DI PARLARE !!!! La procura ha detto esattamente l opposto !!!

Polizza di investimento SENZA obbligo di firma .. ma prima di scrivere vi informate o buttate le cose a caso ?


----------



## Kaw (4 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> INFORMARSI PRIMA DI PARLARE !!!! La procura ha detto esattamente l opposto !!!
> 
> Polizza di investimento SENZA obbligo di firma .. ma prima di scrivere vi informate o buttate le cose a caso ?



E io cosa ho scritto?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E io cosa ho scritto?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



 sono un cieco di M avevo letto l'opposto 

Sono senza occhiali scusa


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare , POLIZZA DI INVESTIMENTO senza obbligo di firma .
> 
> Non escludo che sia stato tutto montato ad arte per screditarla



Al di là della Raggi bisognerebbe capire perchè a Roma il sindaco viene sistematicamente preso di mira, come se qualcuno volesse mantenere un clima di caos perenne.
Dal dopo Veltroni, sia Alemanno, Marino che la Raggi sono stati, al di là delle loro colpe, impossibilitati a lavorare.
Tutti truffatori e corrotti? Ni.


----------



## Doctore (4 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> INFORMARSI PRIMA DI PARLARE !!!! La procura ha detto esattamente l opposto !!!
> 
> Polizza di investimento SENZA obbligo di firma .. ma prima di scrivere vi informate o buttate le cose a caso ?



è una cosa normale?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> è una cosa normale?



Assoluta no , bisogna capire il perché questo ha fatto una cosa del genere .

Che sia tutto premeditato ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ho letto che è spuntata un'altra polizza di sto Romeo alla Raggi, fatta *dopo *l'arrivo dell' avviso a comparire. A sto punto il dubbio che sia tutto orchestrato ad arte è grandissimo. Che minchia fai una polizza proprio giorni dopo che la Raggi viene chiamata dai magistrati? Se ci fosse qualcosa di losco dietro che senso avrebbe? 
Sono dei luridi schifosi.

Che sia da monito per gli eletti dei 5s futuri, mai, *MAI*, fidarsi di gente che gira già in questi ambienti. Anche sembrassero dei santi, mai farlo. La prima regola d'oro è questa. Penso pure agli assessori, appena possono ti inculano.


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che è spuntata un'altra polizza di sto Romeo alla Raggi, fatta *dopo *l'arrivo dell' avviso a comparire. A sto punto il dubbio che sia tutto orchestrato ad arte è grandissimo. Che minchia fai una polizza proprio giorni dopo che la Raggi viene chiamata dai magistrati? Se ci fosse qualcosa di losco dietro che senso avrebbe?
> Sono dei luridi schifosi.
> 
> Che sia da monito per gli eletti dei 5s futuri, mai, *MAI*, fidarsi di gente che gira già in questi ambienti. Anche sembrassero dei santi, mai farlo. La prima regola d'oro è questa. Penso pure agli assessori, appena possono ti inculano.



La Raggi prò poteva pensarci prima eh. I vari Romeo, Marra, Muraro e Berdini erano personaggi già molto noti, alcuni per il loro passato non molto limpido, altri per essere dei totali incompetenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Febbraio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Raggi prò poteva pensarci prima eh. I vari Romeo, Marra, Muraro e Berdini erano personaggi già molto noti, alcuni per il loro passato non molto limpido, altri per essere dei totali incompetenti.



Questo è sicuro.Passata l'incazzatura iniziale però si può pensare che razionalmente tanta gente sia ancora stupidamente ingenua (non è una scusante, ma un aggravante a mio avviso). Non si può ancora oggi pensare che chi stia dentro le istituzioni ora, a tutti i livelli, non sia in qualche modo minimo minimo uno schifo umano.

Meglio far idiozie da soli che con i soliti noti, il tutto per andare dietro a certe facciate o ai consigli dei vari so tutto io di turno


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo è sicuro.Passata l'incazzatura iniziale però si può pensare che razionalmente tanta gente sia ancora stupidamente ingenua (non è una scusante, ma un aggravante a mio avviso). Non si può ancora oggi pensare che chi stia dentro le istituzioni ora, a tutti i livelli, non sia in qualche modo minimo minimo uno schifo umano.
> 
> Meglio far idiozie da soli che con i soliti noti, il tutto per andare dietro a certe facciate o ai consigli dei vari so tutto io di turno


Eh s. Ma oltre a dare la colpa alla Raggi io le farei pure al direttorio, in particolare Di Maio, che ha lasciato passare molte sue scelte discutibili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh s. Ma oltre a dare la colpa alla Raggi io le farei pure al direttorio, in particolare Di Maio, che ha lasciato passare molte sue scelte discutibili.



Ti assicuro che molte scelte errate sono state fatte presenti alla Raggi ancora prima della candidatura ma lei ( sbagliando ) si è fidata.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che molte scelte errate sono state fatte presenti alla Raggi ancora prima della candidatura ma lei ( sbagliando ) si è fidata.


Mi riferivo al fatto della mail più che altro, quella che Di Maio "sbagliò" a leggere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Febbraio 2017)

Sta Raggi è una manna, credo che quelli del PD l'abbiano tifata 


Grazie Virgì


----------

